# Anybody have an audio link for tonights game- Bulls T-Wolvs?



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I am just trying to track down a radio broadcast like yesterdays obscure Phoenix carrier.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I don't know of one yet, I would be interested in this also..


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Myself as well.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I don't think it's being broadcast at all on radio guys. Oh well, maybe the Bulls will win it anyway! Go Bulls! (join my fantasy league! you know who you are! LOL)


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> I don't think it's being broadcast at all on radio guys. Oh well, maybe the Bulls will win it anyway! Go Bulls! (join my fantasy league! you know who you are! LOL)


Just because AM1000 isn't carrying it doesn't mean that some Minnesota station that streams isn't carrying it.

Here's the link from the Minnesota station that carries the Timberpuff's games. I'm not sure if it will be streamed, but hey, we can try: http://www.kfan.com/main.html


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

KFAN's internet broadcast will not be available during copyrighted national broadcasts such as ESPN Radio, and play-by-play broadcasts of the Minnesota Timberwolves and Minnesota Vikings.

http://www.kfan.com/schedule.html


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Alright heres some leads-- someone with DSL help me out on checking up on these.
Grand Forks, ND 1310 KNOX 30/30 
Fargo, ND 790 KFGO 45/45 
Watertown, SD 950 KWAT 30/30 
I-35 
Duluth, MN 610 KDAL 45/45 
Minneapolis/St. Paul, MN 1130 KFAN CL/60 
Albert Lea, MN 1450 KATE 15/15 
I-90 
Draper, SD 1060 KGFX 45/15 
Albert Lea, MN 1450 KATE 15/15 
Austin, MN 1480 KAUS 15/15 
Simpson/Rochester, MN 1270 KWEB 30/15 
Wilson/Winona, MN 1230 KWNO 15/15 
I-94 
Valley City, ND 1490 KOVC 15/15 
Fargo, ND 790 KFGO 45/45 
St. Cloud, MN 1240 WJON 15/15 
St. Cloud, MN 960 KLTF 45/15 
Minneapolis, MN 1130 KFAN CL/60 


Search by keywords:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

KCPS-AM Burlington, IA 
KCRG-AM Cedar Rapids, IA 
KJOC-AM Quad Cities, IL 
WAIK-AM Galesburg, IL 
WBCP-AM Champaign, IL 
WBIG-AM Aurora, IL 
KCLN-AM Clinton, IA 
WGEM-AM/FM Quincy, IL 
WHCO-AM Sparta, IL 
WINU-AM Highland, IL 
WKLZ-AM Kalamazoo, MI 
WKRO-AM Cairo, IL 
WLBK-AM DeKalb, IL 
WLQI-FM Rensselaer, IN 
WLRX-FM Nappanee, IN 
WMCW-AM Harvard, IL 
WRAM-AM Monmouth, IL 
WRHL-AM/FM Rochelle, IL 
WROK-AM Rockford, IL 
WTAX-AM Springfield, IL 
WTAZ-AM Peoria, IL


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

GO C.C.C.P!!!!! DO GOOD! :yes:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> KFAN's internet broadcast will not be available during copyrighted national broadcasts such as ESPN Radio, and play-by-play broadcasts of the Minnesota Timberwolves and Minnesota Vikings.
> 
> http://www.kfan.com/schedule.html


This link is playing the game. It's not a national broadcast.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

[


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Hey Lizzy, yer breakin up gal!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> This link is playing the game. It's not a national broadcast.


..uh, what link is that dear?


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

The kfan.com link that DMD posted earlier in this thread.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

They are going to interview Krause after the break. :rbanana:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I tried a bunch of these and SOME in Minnesota...*



> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> KCPS-AM Burlington, IA
> KCRG-AM Cedar Rapids, IA
> KJOC-AM Quad Cities, IL
> ...




NOTHING shakin' guys.....:sigh:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Apparently no one anywhere provides streaming audio for Mac users anymore.

I don't get that.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Guys - I'm listening to it right now. The http://www.kfan.com/jacor-common/streaming_disclaimer.html is playing it. I didn't have to install anything to get it.

Maybe I'm misunderstanding what y'all are looking for b/c I'm computer illiterate.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

yup, thanks Lizzy


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*So, just the pregame...*



> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> 
> 
> This link is playing the game. It's not a national broadcast.



...is gonna be broadcast? I missed the krause interview...heard kendall gill tho...flip saunders is next....hope they keep the game on....thanks for the link!!!


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

game hasn't started yet. they WILL broadcast it


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Yeah, listening now hawk...*

...oh btw, is anyone else have a "slow" time of this page loading? I have a cable modem and while listening to this link, my posts are slow to load....anyone else?:upset:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

The Wolves guys were cool with Krause. They told him he was doing a great job of rebuilding. They mentioned Williams and said the Bulls had a potential star PG, two big guys and vets and Krause said they had TWO pg's. He also said there were only 1 or 2 guys they would have traded Brand for and when they had a shot at Tyson, they took it. Same stuff he usually says but the radio guys were surprisingly cool.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Yeah, listening now hawk...*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> ...oh btw, is anyone else have a "slow" time of this page loading? I have a cable modem and while listening to this link, my posts are slow to load....anyone else?:upset:


no not me, you should try restarting your computer and closing all your programs with the exception of EXPLORER so it runs better


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Last night tho, I heard the Bulls with*

funk and paxson on am 670......??? they do not broadcast on am 670 for away games???:upset:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I just checked the scores on espn.com and it said at the end of the 1st quarter Denver was beating Washington 21-2. Is that a typo?!  If Jordan is watching that game he's probably been taken in for a quadruple bypass just as a precaution! 

It's probably a typo b/c espn has been horrible with their updates.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*GameTIME!!!!!*

Bulls start with:

JayWilliams
Trent Hassell
Fred Hoiberg
Tyson Chandler
Eddie Curry


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*First offense drive*

Bulls SCORE!!! back down the court,....eddie gets his first foul....gonna be a long night...looks like for eddie


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Wolves lead 6-2*

Bulls offense starting slow..again...


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

compared Tyson to Bill Russell. 

Fine with me!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Tyson misses THREE freethrows*

guess he must be tired....8-4 now Hassell scores... turnover on wolves


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> I just checked the scores on espn.com and it said at the end of the 1st quarter Denver was beating Washington 21-2. Is that a typo?!  If Jordan is watching that game he's probably been taken in for a quadruple bypass just as a precaution!
> 
> It's probably a typo b/c espn has been horrible with their updates.


I'm seeing 27-27 at NBA.com


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> compared Tyson to Bill Russell.
> 
> Fine with me!


Yeah he said he is no kevin garnett. A Bill Russell maybe.  Would be nice wouldnt it!!


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fizer Fanatic</b>!
> 
> I'm seeing 27-27 at NBA.com


Thank God! That would be ridiculous!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*These preseason games do not even sound*

entertaining as the Bulls are obviously outmanned! No Rose, No EROB, No Marshall, NO WAY!!! I bet the wolves announcers have described the shots of the Bulls as "rainbow" shots or "rainbow layups" 3 or four times already! that tells me that the Bulls shooters are afraid to drive the lane.

16-7 Wolves...fizer comes in and the announcer makes comments to fizers law problems....what an azz.....:upset:


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Sounds like we have a bunch of shrimps in the game.


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

"Bulls look like a YMCA team" - ouch.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

Well - they have Rasha, Woods and Garnett in the frontcourt and we have Hassell, Fizer and Bags. It sounds about right to me.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Agent911</b>!
> "Bulls look like a YMCA team" - ouch.


We might be, but minny was also at one time! Still playing without three major players. Not na excuse on my part. Just saying why the announcers said what they did.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>C.C.C.P</b>!
> KFAN's internet broadcast will not be available during copyrighted national broadcasts such as ESPN Radio, and play-by-play broadcasts of the Minnesota Timberwolves and Minnesota Vikings.
> 
> http://www.kfan.com/schedule.html


I'm listening live at this link.

Bulls down by 10.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I know it's just the preseason, but Rose, Marshall, and EFraud need to get off their duffs and play, and Cartwright has to stop with the preposterous rotations.


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lizzy</b>!
> Rasha, Woods, Garnett, Hassell, Fizer and Bags




One of these things is not like the others...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Remember last year against the wolves....?*

Get ready for it again, tonight. Hassell no way in hell can guard kevein garnett. Nestorovich, or whatever his name is , is NOT as good as the Bulls players are making him to be...this is ridiculous! Chandler and Curry cannot even play back to back games without getting pulled out early.....geez louise....

35-22 wolves.after one quarter...garnett with 13 i think and it is still in the first quarter...Bet rose, erob and marshall are sitting there on the bench with big smiles on their faces....


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*IS the Bulls score on NBA.com yet??*



> Originally posted by <b>Fizer Fanatic</b>!
> 
> I'm seeing 27-27 at NBA.com



not on my nba.com site!!! lol.....thats pretty good updated scores, huh?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: Remember last year against the wolves....?*



> Originally posted by <b>BamaBull</b>!
> Get ready for it again, tonight. Hassell no way in hell can guard kevein garnett. Nestorovich, or whatever his name is , is NOT as good as the Bulls players are making him to be...this is ridiculous! Chandler and Curry cannot even play back to back games without getting pulled out early.....geez louise....
> 
> 33-19 wolves....garnett with 13 i think and it is still in the first quarter...Bet rose, erob and marshall are sitting there on the bench with big smiles on their faces....


Are Chandler and Curry out due to fouls, or are they out because Coach Cartwright's getting cutesy?


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

"Kevin Garnett is showing no hesitation." 

No ****! It's not the first round of the play-offs!

(You know the rules. When your team gets smoked you have to make mean statements about the other team's best player. Much like I do to Favre twice a year.)


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: Remember last year against the wolves....?*



> Originally posted by <b>ScottMay</b>!
> 
> 
> Are Chandler and Curry out due to fouls, or are they out because Coach Cartwright's getting cutesy?


it sounds as if they are out because they cannot run the floor as the wolves are....sounds like they are a little winded...poor babies, eh? curry has a foul...pisspoor shooting again sounds like....think jay has 5 points


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

lmao, the minnesota announcers are making fun of DALIBOR!!! I love it lol


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

BC sat Curry and Chandler early! So what do they do when they came back in? Curry took the ball right at Jackson and scored.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Garnett goes out ......*

bulls pull within 7 and then the wolves go back up by 11..... five fouls on gary trent in about 75 seconds....hahahaha...


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*IS there ANY site that has UP TO DATE*

SCORES????????:upset:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Chandler has missed*

4 out of 5 freethrows so far...:dead: curry dunks it...and then has to act like a monkey and hang on the rim....T'd him up...how immature is that?????:upset:


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Hey! NBA.COM finally has a live update working. It only took them to nearly the half to get it up!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I sure hope when and IF Rose comes to*

play, he will not have his head up his butt and slow down Jay Williams from playing the way he has. 12 points in the first half so far....as far as assists go, the person he gets the ball to has to make the shot and it sounds as if that is not happening....GO JAY WILLIAMS!!! 58-48 wolves with just under 2:00 left in the half. sounds like Jay is the only consistent one on the Bulls...assist to hoiberg from jay...swoosh!!!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Halftime....yea yea...whooptido....*

Wolves 63, Bulls 51:dead:


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

Who's guarding KG, does anyone know?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Bulls outrebounded 23-13*

High man on the Bulls is Tyson with THREE rebounds...hahahaha FIVE guys on the wolves have THREE or more rebounds....wolves have 32 points in the paint to 20 for the Bulls....once again, the bulls are not driving to the basket but settling for "clanging" it off the rim from the outside....this will never work...:upset:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blkwdw13</b>!
> Who's guarding KG, does anyone know?


Hassell was.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*No one on the Bulls knows!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>blkwdw13</b>!
> Who's guarding KG, does anyone know?


 With him playing SF, neither hoiberg or hassell are able to....chandler tried once but could not....:upset:


----------



## blkwdw13 (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Hassell was.


Your joking right.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blkwdw13</b>!
> 
> 
> Your joking right.


No.

KG had about 12 points in the first quarter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Words we bulls fans love to hear:

"Hoiberg is open, he shoots!"

(and misses


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Thats who was playing sf against garnett....*



> Originally posted by <b>blkwdw13</b>!
> 
> 
> Your joking right.



I still say thats where chandler should be playing.....not pf....but we will not go into that one again!!! LOL


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Is it just me or did the feed go silent at halftime?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Yeah, its just you, I have been sitting here listening to*



> Originally posted by <b>PC Load Letter</b>!
> Is it just me or did the feed go silent at halftime?



the poor excuse of a halftime show...:laugh:


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*HEY!!!....good news..*

The Bulls only had 3 turnovers in the whole first half....

first chance for bulls in the 2nd half..4th turnover..hahaha....curry with a layup....63-53 turnover wolves....:grinning:


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

who is "rasho" is that nesterovic? casuse that guy is killing us


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: HEY!!!....good news..*

How the hell can these guys have won turnovers 9 to 3 and still be losing by 10?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Garnett isolated on Hassell two plays in a row. Gee, that's a good matchup for us. For the love of god, could we maybe put someone over 6'5" on Garnett?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Did I just hear him say "Jay Williams...jump-hook."?


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*Good night fans.....heard enough...talk at ya*

LATER!!! :dead:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

Very funny...play-by-play guy just said "That's what the NBA is all about...comin down to see Dalibor."


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Can anyone provide some first half stats on the bigs? It sounds like they were tired.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*My last comment tonight is...*



> Originally posted by <b>Mikedc</b>!
> Garnett isolated on Hassell two plays in a row. Gee, that's a good matchup for us. For the love of god, could we maybe put someone over 6'5" on Garnett?


other than Tyson(who should be playin sf, in my opinion!), the other players over 6'5" are in street clothes.....probably sitting there laughing on the bench.....


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

These announcers are merciless.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

These announcers are idiots!


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> These announcers are idiots!


Why would you call them idiots? They are the hometown announcers, and they are entertaining the listeners in what is becoming a blowout.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> These announcers are idiots!


I would take them over Tom Dore and Red Kerr ANYDAY.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

87-60, Wolves in the 3rd quarter. Ugly.

Announcers have termed us "The Woeful Bulls", as in _lamentably bad._


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

http://www.nba.com/games/20021015/CHIMIN/livestats.html


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> 87-60, Wolves in the 3rd quarter. Ugly.
> 
> Announcers have termed us "The Woeful Bulls", as in _lamentably bad._


If any team's announcers have earned this right, it's the T-Wolves'. I can't remember the last time the Bulls played an even remotely competitive game against them.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

What are the announcers supposed to say? We're getting our butts handed to us.

I'd be more than willing to put Chandler on Garnett. He's a hell of a lot better matchup than Hassell is. I don't care how good of a defender Trent is, that's just silly to put him on KG.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Wolves leading 94-70 after three quarters.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

Thanks naesdj


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Bulls shooting 39% compared to the Wolves 60%. Our current frontline is comprised of Fizer, Bags and Baxter. Now that's really ugly!


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

Bags has fouled out. All is lost now.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> Bags has fouled out. All is lost now.




That's GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> Thanks naesdj


no problem, Peace.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Is Cartwright a bonehead or what? First of all, do you think Hassel, 6'5 guard can guard KG who is a 7 footer? Second, why the hell are we even giving minutes to chumps like Graves who isn't even going to make the roster? Great move, Bill... I am starting to think we have a Dick Jauron in Bill here unless he starts to make decision based on performance in addition to common sense... Third, if Erob isn't going to play a goddamn single game again this season, we should cut him make give others a chance because I am sick of looking at Erob ugly mug on the bench. We got outrebounded again so what's up?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tri_N</b>!
> Third, if Erob isn't going to play a goddamn single game again this season, we should cut him make give others a chance because I am sick of looking at Erob ugly mug on the bench. We got outrebounded again so what's up?


You should show your outrage by not using his ugly mug as your avatar


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

*It's gonna be.....*

another long season. Remember we are still early in the learning curve for these guys. For our coach as well as our youngns. I believe it will get better. Slowly.....:upset: :upset:


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

At least the Wally luv-fest has been mildly amusing.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Are my eyes deceiving me? I went away to play some volleyball and came back to see Fizer leading the Bulls with 4 assists. Some guys would probably argue that he doesn't get that many all season.


----------



## Maestro (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> At least the Wally luv-fest has been mildly amusing.


Hey BCH did he play?


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Maestro, he did not play, infact he is broadcasting along with the real broadcasters


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Maestro</b>!
> 
> 
> Hey BCH did he play?


No. It seems they spent the entire 4th quarter talking to him and barely commenting on the game.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

127-101 MINN wins :upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> At least the Wally luv-fest has been mildly amusing.


I thought wally had some nice things to say about Rose and Marshall. He didnt about the knicks

Guys, hometown announcers will always say what they said tonight. Especially in a blow out.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

I can't believe I could still hear the announcers... they seemed to really have their mouth... er hands full with Wally. :wbanana: 

Actually, Wally said some really nice things about how Crawford looked much better. He didn't sound optimistic about him as an SG, but he did seem to like him in general.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought wally had some nice things to say about Rose and Marshall. He didnt about the knicks
> ...



true, although I did enjoy the Sun's announcers better :laugh:


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

That was a dumb game. We could have countered the Wolves three 7 footer lineup with by inserting another of our big guys (even Fizer would have been an ok matchup on Rasho), but instead we put Hassell in a position he couldn't possibly succeed.

Very irritating.


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> I thought wally had some nice things to say about Rose and Marshall. He didnt about the knicks
> ...


Wally also said he was impressed with Jamal

Well, not encouraging.....

The Bulls obviously could have use Donyell Marshall tonight.
They had no one to match up against KG.

Having the full bench would have helped for a more obvious reason that nobody seems to have mentioned. The Bulls played last night and had to travel, while the Wolves last played on Friday.

From listening tonight, really sounded like the bulls had some mental lapses, and these usually are the result of fatigue.

Having a long bench will be really helpful when the season starts and there are more of these back to back w/. travel situations.


----------



## Tri_N (Aug 19, 2002)

Hey, anyone knows when EROB will play a single game for us? 3000? Hell, I be dead by that time.


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

LMAO, it's just a PRESEASON GAME!!!!!!!!

remember the magic got blown out by the HAWKS by 32 pts last week right??

the coaches are still tryin to find out what works for their teams

please don't take this so seriously


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Why are you guys saying its a long season when Rose, Marshall, E-Rob aren't even playing? It's the preseason, you're supposed to experiment with what you got. You're supposed to see who is capable of staying on this team. Chill out.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Chi_Lunatic - he was being sarcastic. Imagine that.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

What was the actual score?

The boxscore shows that it was 119-95. The website is showing 101-75. Which is correct?


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

bulls.com has 127-100.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

Bulls lost 127-101

thats what the broadcasters said RIGHT when the game ended


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

stupid bulls.com. Wrong score, plus they say Jamal had 20pts while their box score says he had 18. 

:stupid:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> Why are you guys saying its a long season when Rose, Marshall, E-Rob aren't even playing? It's the preseason, you're supposed to experiment with what you got. You're supposed to see who is capable of staying on this team. Chill out.


Agreed future!! :rock: 

Guys, remember this is not the team we will play with this year.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>7thwatch</b>!
> stupid bulls.com. Wrong score, plus they say Jamal had 20pts while their box score says he had 18.
> 
> :stupid:


This boxscore shows him as having 20.


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Agreed future!! :rock:
> ...


Yep, replace Hoiberg with Rose and Hassell with Marshall and I'm sure it would have been a much closer game.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chi_Lunatic</b>!
> LMAO, it's just a PRESEASON GAME!!!!!!!!
> 
> remember the magic got blown out by the HAWKS by 32 pts last week right??
> ...


Bulls fans are passionate and rabid. Regular season, pre-season, or merely the hotdog race on the overhead...we want everything to be a win.

Michael Jordan trained us to be this way.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Fizer Fanatic</b>!
> 
> Yep, replace Hoiberg with Rose and Hassell with Marshall and I'm sure it would have been a much closer game.


Most def. but Wally's world didn't play either.

That's why its called "pre-season."


----------



## Chi_Lunatic (Aug 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>gettinbranded</b>!
> 
> 
> Bulls fans are passionate and rabid. Regular season, pre-season, or merely the hotdog race on the overhead...we want everything to be a win.
> ...


tru, but even with michael...we lost a bunch of preseason games.....nobody cared

the lakers are like 1-3 in the preseason........no one cares.....

BUT US, LOL.........it's not a big deal ya'll


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> Most def. but Wally's world didn't play either.
> ...


Joe Smith was out too. I guess you could say Terrel Brandon as well.

It doesn't really matter who played or not. It is preseason fun, but KG played serious and hard. I would think the Bulls players would say they played the same. Crawford and Williams are fighting for minutes during the regular season right now. You can bet they are going as hard as they can.

What doesn't matter is who won or lost.


----------



## Lizzy (May 28, 2002)

I'll tell you what matters!

What matters is - the game I'm going to while home for the holidays is the Wolves game. Same as last year. I hope they are competitive for the love of Dalibar!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BCH</b>!
> 
> 
> Joe Smith was out too. I guess you could say Terrel Brandon as well.
> ...


Your right they had people out too. Exhibition is more for the coaches than anything. A trumpted up practice so to speak. By playing against other players from other teams they get a better idea of where they are at as a team. What needs work etc


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*18 or 20..it doesn't really matter...*



> Originally posted by <b>Fizer Fanatic</b>!
> 
> This boxscore shows him as having 20.


he got more that 15 of em during garbage time when the game was so far out of reach and the other teams starters were sitting and laughing...you know, like mj and scottie used to do? LOL


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> he got more that 15 of em during garbage time when the game was so far out of reach and the other teams starters were sitting and laughing...you know, like mj and scottie used to do?


Maybe he was trying to mount a comeback  :rbanana: :vbanana: :bbanana: (gotta love the bannanas)


----------

